# Vernors Soda Bottle



## JerryN (Nov 22, 2012)

I found a bottle while diving off the coast of Southern California.  The label is gone, but just below the neck is the embossed words "The One and Only."  My internet research tells me that this is a Vernors Ginger Ale bottle.  By construction it does not look too old.  Around the heel is a backwards e (like a European designation) followed by 355ml 42mm 0761.  There is also a 35 on the other side.  

 I'm thinking this maybe a Canadian bottle vintage 1961 as Vernors did bottle soda in Ontario and I cannot find any indication that they had an export market to Europe, but I am just speculating.

 Does anyone have an idea of what I have found?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2012)

> The label is gone, but just below the neck is the embossed words "The One and Only." My internet research tells me that this is a Vernors Ginger Ale bottle. By construction it does not look too old. Around the heel is a backwards e (like a European designation) followed by 355ml 42mm 0761.


 
 Hi'ya Jerry,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for telling us of your bottle. Pictures. We like pictures, please.

 James Vernor was a friend of mine; and you, sir, have no Vernors. You, sir, have a Newcastle Brown Ale. [8D]







 Do not rely on some dimwits from ask.com or answers-r-us for information like this, unless you are prepared to look farther. "The One and Only" has never been a slogan of James Vernor's.

 "A number of slogans have been associated with Vernors over the years. Advertising in the early 1900s used the slogan "Detroit's Drink".[5] According to its trademark application, it began using the slogan "Deliciously Different" in 1921.[14] The labels formerly read "Aged 4 years in wood", which was changed some years ago to "Flavor aged in oak barrels", again in 1996 to "Barrel Aged, Bold Taste" and currently notes "Barrel Aged 3 Years â€¢ Bold Taste".[15] The apostrophe in the name "Vernor's" was dropped in the late 1950s.[5] For a time in the mid-1980s Vernors used the slogan "It's what we drink around here" in its advertising campaigns.[16][17][18] The gnome mascot, named "Woody", was used from the start of the 20th century until 1987, when it was dropped by A&W Brands in favor of new packaging,[6] but had returned to the packaging by the 2000s.[19] As recently as late 2012, diet Vernors ginger soda features a picture of Woody with the slogan "A Michigan Original Since 1866", plus a picture of a barrel with the slogan "Barrel Aged - Bold Taste"." wiki-Vernors.




From.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 22, 2012)

Given the date on the bottle and the metric quantity designation, it's doubtful the bottle is Canadian, since metric did come into vogue (by law and commercial acceptance) until the mid-1970s.


----------



## JerryN (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the reply.  Yep it appears I have a common Newcastle Brown Ale bottle.  I found it in an area with a 1920 Orange Crush Krinkle Bottle and a 1921 Golden State Beverages bottle, so I thought it might be a bit older and more interesting. 

 I will start posting pictures.

 Jerry


----------

